# Lounge > Real Estate / Finance >  I Just checked my credit score

## BensonTT

Just checked my credit score via Equifax and my credit score is at 793 which is suppose to be excellent!  :Big Grin:  

So just out of curiosity, what's yours at?

----------


## Rarasaurus

794

----------


## rizfarmer

> _Originally posted by Rarasaurus_ 
> *794*



Me too. 

793 is actually the cutoff for bankrupt.

----------


## BensonTT

> _Originally posted by rizfarmer_ 
> * 
> 
> Me too. 
> 
> 793 is actually the cutoff for bankrupt.*



what? lol

----------


## relyt92

Was at 850, got and paid off a car loan and dropped down to 832.

----------


## JEFFRIX

793?!?!?!? can't be, my scouter might be broken, damn you Kakarot!!!!!!

----------


## 403ep3

I'm at 795  :Clap:

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Tarrantula

Im at 783, was at 795 but I opened a new credit card.

----------


## heavyfuel

$18.99/month for monitoring and 24/7 access. Anytime a credit check is done you get an email alert. 703.

https://www.mycreditalert.ca/gs/Engl...p?languageid=1

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by heavyfuel_ 
> *$18.99/month for monitoring and 24/7 access. Anytime a credit check is done you get an email alert. 703.
> 
> https://www.mycreditalert.ca/gs/Engl...p?languageid=1*



Total scam, by the way.

788.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## FraserB

779

Plan to have it close to 800 byt he time I buy my house.

----------


## heavyfuel

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> * 
> Total scam, by the way.
> 
> 788.*



Lol everything's a scam to you haha my score is actually higher than that wherever lenders look as I was told when I financed my 05 Dodge, but they weren't allowed to tell me what it actually is. But for the peace of mind I get I'm ok with it.

----------


## YCB

When you check your credit score, your credit score goes down doesn't it?

That's why those people want your approval before pulling your credit score, because it does go down?

So op, if you are at 793 now, you were probably at 798 before you checked it?

can anyone confirm this?

----------


## heavyfuel

> _Originally posted by YCB_ 
> *When you check your credit score, your credit score goes down doesn't it?
> 
> That's why those people want your approval before pulling your credit score, because it does go down?
> 
> So op, if you are at 793 now, you were probably at 798 before you checked it?
> 
> can anyone confirm this?*



It goes down when you make multiple credit applications in a brief period of time. Checking it via a monitoring service does not affect it. For example, if you're gonna apply for a mortgage, loc, loan, whatever and your credit score needs to be xxx for approval you're better off signing up for a monitoring service rather than finding out the hard way after applying that your credit score wasn't high enough, as this is what causes it to drop. Higher balance increases on existing accounts cause it to drop as well. Scores fluctuate, as long as you're in and over the 700's you can pretty much get whatever you need. Unless you're self employed lol

----------


## rizfarmer

> _Originally posted by YCB_ 
> *When you check your credit score, your credit score goes down doesn't it?
> 
> That's why those people want your approval before pulling your credit score, because it does go down?
> 
> So op, if you are at 793 now, you were probably at 798 before you checked it?
> 
> can anyone confirm this?*



Your score is not affected by inquiring yourself. It is affected if there are multiple inquiries by lenders over short periods of time.

----------


## bastardchild

647

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> _Originally posted by bastardchild_ 
> *647*



AND, a trader rating of ZERO !!!!!  :Shock:

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by heavyfuel_ 
> * 
> 
> Lol everything's a scam to you haha my score is actually higher than that wherever lenders look as I was told when I financed my 05 Dodge, but they weren't allowed to tell me what it actually is. But for the peace of mind I get I'm ok with it.*



I had a monitoring service and my identity still got stolen  :Frown:

----------


## lasimmon

Question: I believe mine is 680. How can I go about getting it higher? No car payments as I bought it cash, no line of credit because I don't need it, only 1 credit card...

I am renting and looking to buy a condo soon and worried about my score...

----------


## BensonTT

^^ maybe cause you have no credit! No credit = bad credit.. That's what I have been told..

----------


## killramos

Mine was about 894 when I ran it to secure my mortgage, my broker said he had never seen a score that high lol. The whole thing is a scam tbh and that number means just about nothing...

----------


## spike98

> _Originally posted by lasimmon_ 
> *Question: I believe mine is 680. How can I go about getting it higher? No car payments as I bought it cash, no line of credit because I don't need it, only 1 credit card...
> 
> I am renting and looking to buy a condo soon and worried about my score...*



You'll be ok with a 680 if you have no credit debt. I picked up another house with a 680 and got a very competitive rate.

----------


## supe

Just checked, apparently its good to do this from time to time.

802 not too shabby.

----------


## msommers

You also get dinged a bit if you've had a bunch of enquiries closely spaced. I had this happen last year when I was getting all my utilities in place. I was also surprised how many old credit cards I didn't even use were on my history. Got those all closed and mine has improved a lot.

----------


## woodywoodford

How do CC's play in? I have 4 - 2 Visa, and 2 vendor cards, but none of them carry a balance. Is that hurting me or helping?

----------


## Xtrema

> _Originally posted by supe_ 
> *Just checked, apparently its good to do this from time to time.*



The key is that you want to make sure you can account for all the loans/credit on your record. Make sure your identity isn't stolen.

----------


## nickyh

Last I checked mine 3 years ago, I was 820

I use credit that's offered to me but I usually pay my entire CC balance each month and either pay cash for cars or have my balance paid for within a year. Banks don't like me as they don't make much off me - except for my mortgage.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

> _Originally posted by BensonTT_ 
> *^^ maybe cause you have no credit! No credit = bad credit.. That's what I have been told..*




It can be.


I'm in a similar boat. Mine is 640. No debt, all accounts in good standing, high income. (No mortgage) I just don't need credit, therefore haven't accumulated a large score. I was told to raise the limits on my credit cards to see an increase in score. Go figure.

----------


## rage2

> _Originally posted by woodywoodford_ 
> *How do CC's play in? I have 4 - 2 Visa, and 2 vendor cards, but none of them carry a balance. Is that hurting me or helping?*



I dunno if it's hurting you or not, but it helps if you use at least one of them and not carry a balance. They track how much revolving credit you use/pay off monthly.

----------


## supe

> _Originally posted by woodywoodford_ 
> *How do CC's play in? I have 4 - 2 Visa, and 2 vendor cards, but none of them carry a balance. Is that hurting me or helping?*



As long as you're paying your balance on time it shouldn't matter too much. Cancel any that you don't need or lower their credit limits, but its a good idea to leave your oldest CC open for longevity reasons.

----------


## heavyfuel

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> * 
> I had a monitoring service and my identity still got stolen *



How would that automatically make the monitoring service a scam? To me that sounds like blaming a car manufacturer for getting in a car accident.

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> _Originally posted by lasimmon_ 
> *Question: I believe mine is 680. How can I go about getting it higher? No car payments as I bought it cash, no line of credit because I don't need it, only 1 credit card...
> 
> I am renting and looking to buy a condo soon and worried about my score...*



My method is as follows:

Have only 1 credit card (check), and put EVERYTHING on it. Pay off the FULL balance every month and on time.
This was all I did for a few years and my score was in the 800s when it was run for my mortgage application.

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by heavyfuel_ 
> * 
> 
> How would that automatically make the monitoring service a scam? To me that sounds like blaming a car manufacturer for getting in a car accident.*



Because I didn't get notified by the service that my information had been stolen. I got notified by my bank when I tried to take out a car loan.

----------


## lasimmon

> _Originally posted by XylathaneGTR_ 
> * 
> My method is as follows:
> 
> Have only 1 credit card (check), and put EVERYTHING on it. Pay off the FULL balance every month and on time.
> This was all I did for a few years and my score was in the 800s when it was run for my mortgage application.*



Good to know. I started doing that about a year ago and checked my credit about 10 months ago so perhaps it is higher now.

----------


## 89s1

> _Originally posted by heavyfuel_ 
> * 
> 
> How would that automatically make the monitoring service a scam? To me that sounds like blaming a car manufacturer for getting in a car accident.*



Not really, it's more like paying some guy to monitor your car and call you if someone tries to steal it. Instead you come out of the mall to find your car's been stolen and that guy is sleeping in a lawn chair with the cash you paid him to watch your car still balled up in his fist...

----------


## rage2

Just checked mine, and it's terrible!  :ROFL!: 

Credit score of 700. No mortgages on file, so I know that's going to be a hit right off the bat. The other ones are interesting.




> Below are the aspects of your credit profile and history that are important to your Equifax credit score. They are listed in order of impact to your score - the first has the largest impact, and the last has the least. 
> 
> - Number of telco inquiries in the last 12 months.
> - Total monthly payments.
> - Number of open bank revolving trades.



Wonder who's been checking my credit in the last 12 months, doesn't really say. Total monthly payments is high thanks to my low interest car loans (even though they come out of savings that covers the loans), but somehow my last 4 cars are on file and shown as active. Both Toyota and MB fucked up and shows a balance even tho it's up to date. Weird. And I guess # of credit cards is bad too even tho you pay it off. Also weird, my corporate cell phone is on there too. So I guess if our finance department slacks it could affect my credit?

Interesting stuff haha.

----------


## rage2

Found the details page (had to print to get the details) and yea, this credit score stuff is pointless. The report says the # of hard and soft hits is the primary reason for low score.

The Bell account isn't my corp phone, it's my pay as you go iPad data plan, and there must be a bug in the Bell system because it's been doing a hard credit inqury every time it renews monthly on my credit card. How or why it's tied to my credit file, I have no clue.

My bank where I have my savings and checking accounts also did a hard and a soft inqury, again why? I dunno, I have no credit cards or mortgages through them.

Futureshop did 2 soft inquries in the last year, again why? No clue. No credit cards or payment plan stuff with them, nor have I applied for any.

Feels like I have no control over these hits, and apparently it's the top reason why my score is low.

----------


## ZMan2k2

Just checked, 827 excellent! Keep one card, and pay it off. Paid off the truck loan, have no debt. I'm a happy camper.

----------


## CapnCrunch

> _Originally posted by heavyfuel_ 
> * 
> 
> How would that automatically make the monitoring service a scam? To me that sounds like blaming a car manufacturer for getting in a car accident.*



 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## rage2

So it looks like bastardchild and I have the worst credit in this thread. Can anyone beat our 647 and 700?  :ROFL!:

----------


## Disoblige

It's also the % of credit that you use.
Even if you pay off your credit card every month with no issues, but you use like 50% of your credit every month, they don't look at it as good.

My bank kept raising my CC limit because sometimes I go over a certain % on my balance every month (anywhere between 35-60% of my total credit available). I think now I never go over 15% of my limit after they raised it several times.

----------


## benyl

Wonder how that works with AMEX. I have no limit on my AMEX.

----------


## beyond_ban

Are you guys all using equifax to check your scores?

----------


## beyond_ban

> _Originally posted by benyl_ 
> *Wonder how that works with AMEX. I have no limit on my AMEX.*



Amex black??

----------


## Disoblige

AMEX cards aren't actually no limit cards. They set the limit based on how much they think you can pay off from your salary and payment history. So if you decide to be a huge baller one night, AMEX might send you a letter saying you can't use the card again until you paid off that bill.

----------


## killramos

> _Originally posted by benyl_ 
> *Wonder how that works with AMEX. I have no limit on my AMEX.*



The "no limit" is just an advertising technique. It counts as revolving credit up to a certain arbitrary value. Not to say Amex would ever decline you if you went over said arbitrary limit. 

Supposedly Amex cards are best for credit ratings on average. Probably because they are "hard" to get and everyone who has one pays the balance every month.

----------


## ercchry

holy fuck... 

so im trying to create an account with equifax to view my score and its asking me some questions... such as "with what institute was the gas card you got in may 2013 with?" and "with who is your car loan from may 2013 with" "how much are your payments for your loan in may 2013 for"


etc, etc...

yeah... i never bought a car. site told me i had to call. guy on the phone asked the same sort of questions but without dates, i told him what bank had my car loan... he said that was wrong...

still waiting for my new login info but i think my identity was stolen, so thanks for making the thread  :thumbs up:

----------


## msommers

I recall there being the option where is says "None of the above". Sounds bizarre but definitely worth checking out.

----------


## 88CRX

I assume there's no free way to check this?

----------


## rage2

Even non black AMEX's have no pre-set limits. You also can't carry a balance on them either. They do block transactions when it's abnormally high compared to average monthly spend, and you'll have to pay off the balance immediately to charge more (and raise the average for next time).

----------


## woodywoodford

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> *holy fuck... 
> 
> so im trying to create an account with equifax to view my score and its asking me some questions... such as &quot;with what institute was the gas card you got in may 2013 with?&quot; and &quot;with who is your car loan from may 2013 with&quot; &quot;how much are your payments for your loan in may 2013 for&quot;
> 
> 
> etc, etc...
> 
> yeah... i never bought a car. site told me i had to call. guy on the phone asked the same sort of questions but without dates, i told him what bank had my car loan... he said that was wrong...
> ...



I don't understand their shit. Last time I checked my score ~9 months ago one of the questions was "what address do you have an account associated with" or something, and I'd never heard of any of the three options. I guessed and must have got it right, freaked out, but couldn't find any sign of a stolen identity (no accounts/etc that I didn't already know about). Weird.

----------


## rage2

The quiz that equifax gives you is a mix of real and fake credit history checks. They throw in a few fake ones, just choose none of the above and you're good to go.

----------


## Kloubek

I may not have an incredible-paying job, nor am I baller in any way, but my god my credit is amazing. 

Which is kinda useless in a way - considering everything but my house is/was paid for in cash....

----------


## ercchry

thing is basically all my answer were not right... but i also remembered that my broker said ATB sucks dick at reporting so i though maybe two years later they finally got around to it  :ROFL!:  

finally got in, under "other" there is a balance of $770... trying to figure out how to see the detail on that. only have the mortgage for my primary showing up  :crazy nut:  

and nothing for a balance on a car loan. so all in all i think im good  :thumbs up:

----------


## BensonTT

> _Originally posted by 88CRX_ 
> *I assume there's no free way to check this?*



It's like $15.. Don't be cheap lol  :Smilie:

----------


## lasimmon

> _Originally posted by rage2_ 
> *So it looks like bastardchild and I have the worst credit in this thread. Can anyone beat our 647 and 700? *



680 for me .. But as I said earlier I have no debt so nothing to build with..

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> *holy fuck... 
> 
> so im trying to create an account with equifax to view my score and its asking me some questions... such as &quot;with what institute was the gas card you got in may 2013 with?&quot; and &quot;with who is your car loan from may 2013 with&quot; &quot;how much are your payments for your loan in may 2013 for&quot;
> 
> 
> etc, etc...
> 
> yeah... i never bought a car. site told me i had to call. guy on the phone asked the same sort of questions but without dates, i told him what bank had my car loan... he said that was wrong...
> ...



I went through the same thing with them a couple years ago, utter gong show and they clearly had no idea who I was until I called them - and even then it was a pain. No identify theft, just incompetent identity checkers.

----------


## heavyfuel

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> * 
> Because I didn't get notified by the service that my information had been stolen. I got notified by my bank when I tried to take out a car loan.*



That sucks, I guess there's no real way of knowing if your info is stolen until someone attempts to use it. In which case creditalert.ca sends you an email each and every time there is an inquiry made, hard or soft, using your credentials. Were you using creditalert.ca? Were your email notifications set up? I don't think you're the type of person to overlook something like that. Dunno why you call it a scam, it's worked for me for years.

----------


## heavyfuel

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> * i think my identity was stolen, so thanks for making the thread *



I wanted to become a landlord so bad that it was me who stole your identity!

----------


## Team_Mclaren

If you have anything higher than 650, the number becomes irrelevant. People always look way too much into it....

----------


## mrsingh

> _Originally posted by Team_Mclaren_ 
> *If you have anything higher than 750, the number becomes irrelevant.*



Fixed that for you...

----------


## Rat Fink

.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> _Originally posted by mrsingh_ 
> * 
> Fixed that for you...*



arr... no... 

over 650 and decent history, most lenders will lend you money and wont even care about your CBR.

----------


## GTi-RS

850  :Smilie: ~

----------


## Kloubek

Seriously? I thought that was virtually unattainable.

Here's proof of my 840. Where's yours?  :Smilie:  I got this from one of those credit security companies who gave me a free trial protection period, which I didn't renew. I only signed up to get my credit score.

----------


## mrsingh

> _Originally posted by Team_Mclaren_ 
> * 
> 
> arr... no... 
> 
> over 650 and decent history, most lenders will lend you money and wont even care about your CBR.*



Was just kidding, I actually agree with you. I have not noticed any difference in my approvals or rates offered to me from mid 600's to mid 700's.

----------


## GTi-RS

sure...

BTW, if you knew me personally then you would not be so surprised

----------


## Xtrema

> _Originally posted by Team_Mclaren_ 
> *If you have anything higher than 650, the number becomes irrelevant. People always look way too much into it....*



Probably but here's the distribution according to Equifax:

300-559 = Poor = 4%
360-659 = Fair = 10%
660-724 = Good = 15% <=== this is probably the point where they stop questioning your on loans.
725-759 = Very Good = 14%
760+ = Excellent = 57%

So 60% of Canada has Excellent credits according to Equifax.

My score is 825 which puts me @ 85%. There are 15% Canadians out there has better score than me.

End of the day, it's a good report to have. Got nostalgia that my oldest account record is Rogers @ 17 years which I closed not 2 years ago. Rogers broke my credit cherry, I was for sure it's going to be one of the credit cards or car loans but I guess not.

 :ROFL!: 




> _Originally posted by heavyfuel_ 
> *$18.99/month for monitoring and 24/7 access. Anytime a credit check is done you get an email alert. 703.
> 
> https://www.mycreditalert.ca/gs/Engl...p?languageid=1*



$15/month for the same service from Equifax. I would trust them more than some random outfit.



End of the day, this just determine how likely you pay back a loan. Better number usually mean you pay on time and you did not over leverage. Nothing more than that.

----------


## Kloubek

> _Originally posted by GTi-RS_ 
> *sure...
> *



I was half-kidding... I really don't need to know other's credit scores. I will say though - kudos to you... that's very impressive!

----------


## msommers

751. Good enough for competitive mortgage rates which is all I care about.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by Kloubek_ 
> * that's very impressive!*



Except he's comparing his Transunion score with your (and everyone else's) Equifax so his 850 isn't necessarily higher than your 840.

For anyone who really cares anyways.

----------


## Xtrema

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> * 
> 
> Except he's comparing his Transunion score with your (and everyone else's) Equifax so his 850 isn't necessarily higher than your 840.
> 
> For anyone who really cares anyways.*



Exactly, you can't compare score from 2 different outfits.

One sign is that his 850 only brings him to ~77% population wise while 825 on Equifax is 85%. This tells me that TU score should be higher on average compare to Equifax.

----------


## kenny

> _Originally posted by 88CRX_ 
> *I assume there's no free way to check this?*



You can get your credit report for free, but if you want to see the score you have to pay. 

http://www.equifax.com/ecm/canada/EF...equestForm.pdf

----------


## funkedelic2

I was in mid 800s prob low 700 now a days ;(

----------


## CapnCrunch

> _Originally posted by mrsingh_ 
> * 
> 
> Was just kidding, I actually agree with you. I have not noticed any difference in my approvals or rates offered to me from mid 600's to mid 700's.*



I was shopping for a mortgage a couple years ago and the broker told me they can get me top interest rates with anything over 600 lol.

----------


## cam_wmh

i have scenario.

I own my car. No debt other than mortgage. 750 credit score.

Can I go on a free for all in impark lots LOL?

----------


## mortgagelady

> _Originally posted by lasimmon_ 
> *Question: I believe mine is 680. How can I go about getting it higher? No car payments as I bought it cash, no line of credit because I don't need it, only 1 credit card...
> 
> I am renting and looking to buy a condo soon and worried about my score...*



Hi Lasimmon - there are a number of things you can do to improve your credit score. These include:
	Always pay your bills in full and on time. If you cannot pay the full amount, try to pay at least the required minimum shown on your monthly statement.
	Pay off your debts (such as loans, credit cards, lines of credit, etc.) as quickly as possible.
	Never go over the limit on your credit cards, and try to keep your balances well below the limits. (increase limits as needed so that you only use your credit cards up to 60% of the limit)
	Reduce the number of credit card or loan applications you make. (I couple/few credit checks is okay - more than 6 in a short period of time and your score will dive.)

Also, If you're getting ready to buy a house, lenders ideally want to see that you have at least two 'trade lines' (loans or credit cards) open, active and in good standing for 2 years or longer.

----------


## Disoblige

I was told that having 2 loans in good standing will help you get a better score for buying a house. If you have no loans, your score may go lower simply because of lack of payment history, etc.

And mortgages don't count currently as a debt on your credit score. But I was told they're trying to get that implemented into determining your score.

Edit:



> _Originally posted by mortgagelady_ 
> * 
> Also, If you're getting ready to buy a house, lenders ideally want to see that you have at least two 'trade lines' open and active for 2 year or longer.*



This.

----------


## max_boost

772 here

You beyonders are dynamic.

----------


## FraserB

For "active trade lines", what are they looking for? When I go to apply I'll have a small amount of my truck loan remaining, my VISA, my emergency MC ($500 limit and never used) and my LOC. Would that qualify as 4 or would they only count the truck loan?

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Woooo, I gave into the meaningless pissing contest and got an 850! haha

----------


## ExtraSlow

> _Originally posted by FraserB_ 
> *For &quot;active trade lines&quot;, what are they looking for? When I go to apply I'll have a small amount of my truck loan remaining, my VISA, my emergency MC ($500 limit and never used) and my LOC. Would that qualify as 4 or would they only count the truck loan?*



That's four in my book. I think "active" just means open accounts.

----------


## max_boost

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> * 
> That's four in my book. I think &quot;active&quot; just means open accounts.*



 :Werd!: 

So anyone over 900? lol

----------


## toyboy88

Couples good links:

http://www.ic.gc.ca/eic/site/oca-bc....g/ca02179.html

^From the government of Canada, explaining different between 'free' and paid options, and additional info about things on the credit score/report.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/how-to...port-1.1185975

^From CBC, great FAQ-type article that answers alot of questions in this thread.

 :Smilie:

----------


## ExtraSlow

I used to be in the 850 range, wife was always 10 points higher. Haven't checked in a while, I'm sure I'm lower now, as I have a lot more open credit accounts.

----------


## NoSup4U

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> * 
> 
> So anyone over 900? lol*



Considering it tops out at 900.......I'm sure many people in Calgary will say they are  :Pimpin':

----------


## JLau

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *I used to be in the 850 range, wife was always 10 points higher. Haven't checked in a while, I'm sure I'm lower now, as I have a lot more open credit accounts.*



you sure have a very very high beacon. I do credit apps all day and everyday, I have only seen 2 customers over 850 in the past 3 years.

----------


## JLau

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> * 
> 
> So anyone over 900? lol*



900 is the highest possible score Sam lol

----------


## mortgagelady

> _Originally posted by FraserB_ 
> *For &quot;active trade lines&quot;, what are they looking for? When I go to apply I'll have a small amount of my truck loan remaining, my VISA, my emergency MC ($500 limit and never used) and my LOC. Would that qualify as 4 or would they only count the truck loan?*



Yes Fraser B you would have 4 trades - they sound good though. You can have more than two as long as they are in good standing. The idea behind 'at least two' is that lenders want to see that you have the ability to manage credit, ie. more than one. 

They also prefer that the limits not be too low. I've had clients declined when they only had two credit cards with $500 limits each.

It sounds like you're probably in good shape. It's a good idea to start talking to a mortgage broker 6 - 12 months before you are ready to buy. A good broker will do a review of your credit for you and if there is anything that could be improved they'll let you know (leaving you plenty of time to fix it). (I can help if you'd like.)

----------


## mortgagelady

Regarding credit scores, I look at equifax. The difference between an excellent score in the 700's and a score in the 800's is having long account history. A trade line or two that you've had open and active for a decade or longer will give you extra points... so that means don't close that (first) credit card that you've had forever.

----------


## Toma

832

----------


## artieg30

789! 

it was funny I was having a similar chat about this with a buddy of mine that is a lawyer and his score is 576... don't know how that's even possible as he rakes in more than 150k a year and at any given time he'll only have a couple thousand in his checking account. He doesn't seem like he has a drug problem and he seems to be on time with his bills. What's even funnier is he just got approved for a car loan with BMW FS for a $90,000 vehicle, insane!

----------


## woodywoodford

This may have been discussed, but is there any rule on how often one should check their credit? I mean if I check once a month, or every 6 months or something, is that going to have any impact on my score?

----------


## flipstah

I'll check mine again next year to see if me cancelling two cards that have no balance made a +/- difference to my credit score.

----------


## sabad66

> _Originally posted by woodywoodford_ 
> *This may have been discussed, but is there any rule on how often one should check their credit? I mean if I check once a month, or every 6 months or something, is that going to have any impact on my score?*



Personal enquiries don't have a negative impact from what I understand.

----------


## 403ep3

I'd like to know if personal enquiries have an impact too. I checked before I bought a house and now I wanna see how it is  :crazy nut:

----------


## Tripz

> _Originally posted by 403ep3_ 
> *I'd like to know if personal enquiries have an impact too. I checked before I bought a house and now I wanna see how it is *



Personal enquiries do not hurt your credit.

http://blog.equifax.com/credit/will-...-credit-score/

----------


## 403ep3

Interesting.. I dropped about 35 points since April.

In that time I got a new CC, signed up Telus tv/net, and got a mortgage.

 :Cry:

----------


## TimLacroix

> _Originally posted by woodywoodford_ 
> *This may have been discussed, but is there any rule on how often one should check their credit? I mean if I check once a month, or every 6 months or something, is that going to have any impact on my score?*



At minimum, a good rule of thumb is to check credit every 6 months. Not to see what the score is but to check for irregularities! This will prevent you from being a victim of fraud or items that are not yours (collections, accounts, etc).

For checking scores, I would say the same or maybe every 3 months but this is unnecessary unless you are trying to improve your score to obtain a loan, mortgage, cc etc.

Scores can adjust dramatically from month to month depending on how high you are. You can go from 750 to 725 in month even if you did not do anything. 

Hope this helps.  :thumbs up:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by TimLacroix_ 
> * 
> 
> Scores can adjust dramatically from month to month depending on how high you are. You can go from 750 to 725 in month even if you did not do anything. 
> 
> Hope this helps. *



What would cause that irregularity?

----------


## TimLacroix

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> What would cause that irregularity?*



The scoring algorithms that is used by Equifax is not perfect. It can take a month or 2 (or more) for enquiries or changes to affect the score.

It could be as simple as a CC balance increase of 25% or the balance is higher than normal, carrying a balance from month to month when normally you always pay sometimes there is no reason.

----------


## 94boosted

Should one check both EquiFax and TU or just one or the other? I don't think I've ever checked mine  :Frown:

----------


## CompletelyNumb

652  :Cry:  

But I was discharged from bankruptcy in 2009 so I suppose it could be worse?

Would like to get it higher but I'm sure its just a matter of time. Currently have three CCs ($500, $500, $4750 limits) all in good standing and always paid off. I believe telus also reports to both agencies, credit report shows it as having an $1100 credit limit. So with 4 accounts all in good standing since the discharge, I'm not sure what else I could do to improve the score faster.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by TimLacroix_ 
> * 
> 
> The scoring algorithms that is used by Equifax is not perfect. It can take a month or 2 (or more) for enquiries or changes to affect the score.
> 
> It could be as simple as a CC balance increase of 25% or the balance is higher than normal, carrying a balance from month to month when normally you always pay sometimes there is no reason.*



What's the usual timeframe for your credit score to 'recover' from closing accounts with no balances?

----------


## tpurcell4

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> What's the usual timeframe for your credit score to 'recover' from closing accounts with no balances?*



It shouldn't need to recover as long as you still have a couple of accounts that are still active and reporting that are in good standing.

----------


## TimLacroix

> _Originally posted by 94boosted_ 
> *Should one check both EquiFax and TU or just one or the other? I don't think I've ever checked mine *



It's not a bad idea to check both once a year since TransUnion sometimes has items that Equifax does not and vice versa.

----------


## 94boosted

> _Originally posted by TimLacroix_ 
> * 
> 
> It's not a bad idea to check both once a year since TransUnion sometimes has items that Equifax does not and vice versa.*



Thanks Tim  :thumbs up:

----------


## Neil4Speed

Hey guys, if any of you wanted to check your score for free, use this:

http://forums.redflagdeals.com/free-...reach-1550489/

All you need to do is call 1-866-205-0679

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by Neil4Speed_ 
> *Hey guys, if any of you wanted to check your score for free, use this:
> 
> http://forums.redflagdeals.com/free-...reach-1550489/
> 
> All you need to do is call 1-866-205-0679*



Nice, I hand't realized HD was offering that after the breach.  :thumbs up: 


FYI, today is the last day to get it.

----------


## blairtruck

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> * 
> 
> Nice, I hand't realized HD was offering that after the breach. 
> 
> 
> FYI, today is the last day to get it.*



that has been extended a few times now. so who knows. i used it also.

----------


## GOnSHO

I thought i was doing good with 731 and then i see all you fuckers with 790+..... 


haha! 

 :Pimpin':

----------


## Khyron

820 as of last September. Got fucked for a few points due to a late Telus bill the bank transfer date got mixed up. Edit: And a credit card was a day late once.

TELUS MOBILITY
Prior Paying History: One payment past due ( 2012-05 )

TD CREDIT CARDS
Prior Paying History: One payment past due ( 2014-02 )

Bah.

----------


## Sentry

793 last I checked in January

I pay for everything with my credit card and pay it off every month.

----------


## Thales of Miletus

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> * 
> I had a monitoring service and my identity still got stolen *



Don't worry, some people here had their personality stolen and never got it back. 


I hope you are able to deal with equifax on the stolen identity. That can be a major pain in the ass.

----------


## sputnik

Wow. That was easy. Called the number and I didn't even wait on hold.

Equifax has me at 825.

----------


## ercchry

finally starting to recover from fucking alberta health being dickbags... still not where i use to be, but it hasnt even been a year since that was all cleared up so...  :thumbs up:

----------


## G-ZUS

> _Originally posted by Neil4Speed_ 
> *Hey guys, if any of you wanted to check your score for free, use this:
> 
> http://forums.redflagdeals.com/free-...reach-1550489/
> 
> All you need to do is call 1-866-205-0679*



I called the number yesterday, some dude with a heavy accent answered and asked me to call back in 20 minutes and quickly hung up. When I called back, they were closed  :ROFL!:

----------


## Tik-Tok

I just called. They're still doing it.

----------


## Disoblige

> _Originally posted by 403ep3_ 
> *Interesting.. I dropped about 35 points since April.
> 
> In that time I got a new CC, signed up Telus tv/net, and got a mortgage.
> 
> *



Whenever I request new services, I tell them not to check my credit. All they request instead of a deposit that will be refunded in like 6 months. No hits on my credit  :thumbs up:

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## beyond_ban

I could not access my score since for some reason my birthday on file from one of my creditors is different from my actual birthday. The guy i talked to on the phone wasn't able to tell me which creditor had my incorrect birth date so i can't even call said creditor to correct it.

----------


## btimbit

> _Originally posted by rage2_ 
> *So it looks like bastardchild and I have the worst credit in this thread. Can anyone beat our 647 and 700? *



475 bitches, I win!

Had my identity stolen 2 years ago. Was between 700 and 730 before that. Should be cleared up by next spring. Been a goddamm battle. It was worse in the summer before stuff started getting removed from my file.

----------


## gwill

^hahaha. Owning it like a champ!

----------


## 403ep3

Yup, still going. Just did it. 742  :crazy nut:

----------


## Tarrantula

> _Originally posted by Tarrantula_ 
> *Im at 783, was at 795 but I opened a new credit card.*



823  :Big Grin: 

Only difference is I totally paid off student LOC. 

COME ON 900!

----------


## J.M.

822

----------


## jwslam

Got the equifax deal with home depot. Got an email today saying my score increased; it even gave specific numbers. I'm impressed.

----------


## BensonTT

> _Originally posted by jwslam_ 
> *Got the equifax deal with home depot. Got an email today saying my score increased; it even gave specific numbers. I'm impressed.*



what is it at?

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by BensonTT_ 
> * what is it at?*



707 in December to 793 now; but apparently I'm still part of the Beyond bankrupt

----------


## sabad66

I went from 786 to 758 after two inquiries (mortgage) + a telco inquiry (new Telus Optik account).

I think the Telco inquiries make a big 10-15 point hit.

----------


## max_boost

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *772 here
> 
> You beyonders are dynamic.*



 I went up 2pts to 774  :Big Grin:

----------


## sputnik

I am up 5 points to 830

----------


## Dumbass17

776! Stoked on it. 

Not sure if my system works, but what I do lately now is use my Visa for EVERYTHING. I make a purchase, gas etc with visa, then when I get in the car, I use my phone and open mobile app and transfer money from chequing to visa to pay off what I just bought. My limit is around 18k and I try not to go over 1k.

Anyone know how to update the employer info? Mine States someone I haven't worked for since 03 haha

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by Dumbass17_ 
> *776! Stoked on it. 
> 
> Not sure if my system works, but what I do lately now is use my Visa for EVERYTHING. I make a purchase, gas etc with visa, then when I get in the car, I use my phone and open mobile app and transfer money from chequing to visa to pay off what I just bought. My limit is around 18k and I try not to go over 1k*



You're not at optimum AFAIK

Having credit is a good thing; but you also wanna utilize about 20-30% of it at any given time, otherwise you're just a "bad customer"

----------


## Dumbass17

> _Originally posted by jwslam_ 
> * 
> You're not at optimum AFAIK
> 
> Having credit is a good thing; but you also wanna utilize about 20-30% of it at any given time, otherwise you're just a &quot;bad customer&quot;*



Hmmm
I also have around a 37k limit on my LOC but it's around 15k right now (vehicle/misc)

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by Dumbass17_ 
> * 
> Hmmm
> I also have around a 37k limit on my LOC but it's around 15k right now (vehicle/misc)*



Yea I have no clue how it works. That's just what I've heard...  :crazy nut:   :dunno:

----------


## flipstah

I stopped caring about credit scores once I got a mortgage.  :ROFL!:  

Just watch for fraudulent applications, really.

----------


## bjstare

^Yeah, I'm new to this thread, but I've never checked my credit before.

Aside from flagging someone stealing your identity, who give a shit what your credit score is? Does it even matter? FWIW I already own a house, and have no other debt (i.e. LOC, car loan, credit card, student loan etc.)

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by cjblair_ 
> *^Yeah, I'm new to this thread, but I've never checked my credit before.
> 
> Aside from flagging someone stealing your identity, who give a shit what your credit score is? Does it even matter? FWIW I already own a house, and have no other debt (i.e. LOC, car loan, credit card, student loan etc.)*



sounds like you should be investing some money then... and perhaps you want to leverage your investment... which would mean you'd need...................................................


 :Wink:

----------


## realazy

> _Originally posted by Dumbass17_ 
> *776! Stoked on it. 
> 
> Not sure if my system works, but what I do lately now is use my Visa for EVERYTHING. I make a purchase, gas etc with visa, then when I get in the car, I use my phone and open mobile app and transfer money from chequing to visa to pay off what I just bought. My limit is around 18k and I try not to go over 1k.
> 
> *



Why the hell would you do that? That's a waste of time.

Just pay the balance when the statement is generated on or before the due date. That's what the grace period is for. 

It's a good thing to have the money before you buy things, but what you're doing is a bit extreme.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by realazy_ 
> * 
> 
> Why the hell would you do that? That's a waste of time.
> 
> Just pay the balance when the statement is generated on or before the due date. That's what the grace period is for. 
> 
> It's a good thing to have the money before you buy things, but what you're doing is a bit extreme.*



Unless you have unlimited chequing transactions, I'd agree.

----------


## beyond_ban

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> Unless you have unlimited chequing transactions, I'd agree.*



Even if you do, it is still a waste of time

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by beyond_ban_ 
> * 
> 
> Even if you do, it is still a waste of time*



Yup but Dumbass doesn't seem to mind.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by beyond_ban_ 
> * 
> 
> Even if you do, it is still a waste of time*



Takes all of 30 seconds to do, not a big deal.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Disoblige

Technically it's not really a waste of time if you want to keep your % of credit use low. Typically the rule of thumb is to not go over 30% of your available credit limit. A lot of people stay under 10% and have amazing scores, so I feel like if you can be even lower than 20%, or even 10%, it may help improve your score a little bit more.

Paying every transaction? That's a bit much. A smarter way to do it is to find out when your credit use gets reported, and pay a large chunk off before it does, so it always looks like you're using a low % all the time.

----------


## max_boost

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *I stopped caring about credit scores once I got a mortgage.  
> 
> Just watch for fraudulent applications, really.*



 Yea it doesn't really matter once you are over 700 IMO

----------


## Dumbass17

> _Originally posted by realazy_ 
> * 
> 
> Why the hell would you do that? That's a waste of time.
> 
> Just pay the balance when the statement is generated on or before the due date. That's what the grace period is for. 
> 
> It's a good thing to have the money before you buy things, but what you're doing is a bit extreme.*



Fair enough to think it's extreme. But I know if I don't pay it off right away, I'll rack up a Visa bill with a couple grand on it quickly. I like my method and it works for me. It's like using debit except a) I establish credit and b) I get points.

And it takes like 30 seconds, fyi

----------


## sabad66

I don't think it's actually building your credit. It looks better when you get billed and then pay it off. If you pay it off immediately like you do, your CC reports a $0 balance to Equifax (they report monthly).

----------


## Dumbass17

> _Originally posted by sabad66_ 
> *I don't think it's actually building your credit. It looks better when you get billed and then pay it off. If you pay it off immediately like you do, your CC reports a $0 balance to Equifax (they report monthly).*



Anyone comment on this? Cause I don't know

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by sabad66_ 
> *I don't think it's actually building your credit. It looks better when you get billed and then pay it off. If you pay it off immediately like you do, your CC reports a $0 balance to Equifax (they report monthly).*



My credit report has all related credit with the highest balance it had accumulated.

----------


## bjstare

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> * 
> 
> sounds like you should be investing some money then... and perhaps you want to leverage your investment... which would mean you'd need...................................................
> 
> *



Right. But say that isn't an issue for me; therefore I see no significance to my credit score.  :Smilie:

----------


## sabad66

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> My credit report has all related credit with the highest balance it had accumulated.*



Exactly... so when Dumbass is paying it off instantly, the "highest balance" will always be 0. They report once a month (not real time)

----------


## lil*tymer

797

No mortgage, loc and 1 CC
I think I'm alright with that.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by sabad66_ 
> * 
> Exactly... so when Dumbass is paying it off instantly, the &quot;highest balance&quot; will always be 0. They report once a month (not real time)*



Yup. I was solidifying your statement.  :thumbs up:

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Xtrema

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> * Yea it doesn't really matter once you are over 700 IMO*



Yeah. It's not like bankers are showing up with millions of loans when you reach 800.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Xtrema_ 
> *
> 
> Yeah. It's not like bankers are showing up with millions of loans when you reach 800.*



No? Fuck this shit then. I want to HELOC an MP4-12C.

----------


## Adrenaline101

mine was around 650 and believe it took a hit again even with no inquiries or negatives in my name. Equifax customer care is absolutely horrible to deal with.

----------


## Disoblige

> _Originally posted by Adrenaline101_ 
> *mine was around 650 and believe it took a hit again even with no inquiries or negatives in my name. Equifax customer care is absolutely horrible to deal with.*



How much of your credit percentage are you using per month? Keep it under 30%.

----------


## macman64

I am sitting in low 700s. I have a revolving HELOC mortgage that reports the whole mortgage as revolving credit so I got dinged on high revolving credit utilization even though the HELOC isn't used right now. Anyone know if I can make them split out the HELOC and mortgage in how it gets reported?

----------


## sabad66

> _Originally posted by macman64_ 
> *I am sitting in low 700s. I have a revolving HELOC mortgage that reports the whole mortgage as revolving credit so I got dinged on high revolving credit utilization even though the HELOC isn't used right now. Anyone know if I can make them split out the HELOC and mortgage in how it gets reported?*



Manulife One account?

----------


## macman64

> _Originally posted by sabad66_ 
> * 
> Manulife One account?*



NBC AIO.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Disoblige_ 
> *
> How much of your credit percentage are you using per month? Keep it under 30%.*



What is said here. It tells you your credit utilization in the report. 

Unless you have 9 credit cards then, yeah. I closed my AMEX Platinum and my rating went up lawlz.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *I used to be in the 850 range, wife was always 10 points higher. Haven't checked in a while, I'm sure I'm lower now, as I have a lot more open credit accounts.*



Had some changes to my credit situation, so I went ahead and checked my score. Yep, I'm around 743. Honestly surprised I'm that good. I was expecting something lower. 
Oh well, like many people have mentioned, above a certain number, it doesn't really matter, and that number is lower than most people think. 

I also have one of the HELOC/Mortgace combo accounts, and it shows up as purely revolving credit and not a mortgage. Makes things look a little weird.

----------


## max_boost

Oh no! Heloc is the devil!  :ROFL!:   :Devil:

----------


## flipstah

HELOC is the fruit of the gods! 

I need the HE in HELOC.  :Guns:

----------


## max_boost

Finally another member who understands vs the usual heloc bad bad bad  :ROFL!:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *Finally another member who understands vs the usual heloc bad bad bad *



Not worried about HELOC. I'm too low in the payband for the bank anyways.  :ROFL!:

----------


## max_boost

Ya you don't have to worry about it when you have forum members worrying about it for you. 

BMW Finance to get the M5 = Good
HELOC to get the M5 = Bad  :ROFL!:

----------


## jacky4566

Just checked mine 780. Is that good for a 25 year old yuppie?

----------


## Sentry

> _Originally posted by Sentry_ 
> *793 last I checked in January
> 
> I pay for everything with my credit card and pay it off every month.*



Resurrecting this thread, 795 today. Least it hasn't gone down after a summer of going apeshit on cars.

----------


## FraserB

> _Originally posted by FraserB_ 
> *779
> 
> Plan to have it close to 800 byt he time I buy my house.*



Passed my "goal" by a bit.

850, just had credit pulled to get mortgage

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by FraserB_ 
> * 
> 
> Passed my &quot;goal&quot; by a bit.
> 
> 850, just had credit pulled to get mortgage*



Fuck, good job.

Just checked mine again, went up 9 points since May, I'm at 801, yay... I guess... hasn't really bothered me since we got our first mortgage.  :ROFL!:

----------


## MR2-3SGTE

Does high credit utilization really make a big impact on score? I've only had credit in Canada for about a year and it's just under 700. I thought it would be higher. I pay everything in full every month, have never paid a cent of interest, but I do tend to spend a lot on the card. I only have 2 credit cards and no loans.

I have a $500 credit limit and I spend about $2000/month on it, of which $1400-1600 is paid off before the statement comes. I transfer money into it as I do transactions. The statements usually show balances of $300-$400, but sometimes they go over to about $700 and I get hit with the overage fee.

Am I hurting my credit a lot by doing this? I pay it in full as soon as the statement comes. It's not that I don't have the money to keep the balance lower, I just get careless and don't keep track of where it's at when the cycle nears the end. I really want a higher credit limit so I don't have to worry about this, but I haven't gotten any pre-approvals  :Frown:

----------


## dirtsniffer

850 here.

----------


## Dumbass17

> _Originally posted by MR2-3SGTE_ 
> *Does high credit utilization really make a big impact on score? I've only had credit in Canada for about a year and it's just under 700. I thought it would be higher. I pay everything in full every month, have never paid a cent of interest, but I do tend to spend a lot on the card. I only have 2 credit cards and no loans.
> 
> I have a $500 credit limit and I spend about $2000/month on it, of which $1400-1600 is paid off before the statement comes. I transfer money into it as I do transactions. The statements usually show balances of $300-$400, but sometimes they go over to about $700 and I get hit with the overage fee.
> 
> Am I hurting my credit a lot by doing this? I pay it in full as soon as the statement comes. It's not that I don't have the money to keep the balance lower, I just get careless and don't keep track of where it's at when the cycle nears the end. I really want a higher credit limit so I don't have to worry about this, but I haven't gotten any pre-approvals *



Anyone else confused by this? How do you spend 2k a month with a 500 limit? 
Anyways, from what I understand is good credit = you are responsible with your limit. For example, my limit is 18,500$ and I never have more than $1000 on it at one time... 
Others inputs?

----------


## MR2-3SGTE

Because I pay off the balance as the transaction is made. 

For example, I buy something for $300, then deposit $300 into the card the same day (before the statement comes). Now my available credit is back up to $500, even though I've just spent $300. Now when the statement comes, my closing balance is only a couple hundred but on the actual statement it shows total monthly spending as something close to $2k.

From my understanding, it's only the closing balance that matters right?

----------


## 04Terminator

> _Originally posted by MR2-3SGTE_ 
> *Does high credit utilization really make a big impact on score? I've only had credit in Canada for about a year and it's just under 700. I thought it would be higher. I pay everything in full every month, have never paid a cent of interest, but I do tend to spend a lot on the card. I only have 2 credit cards and no loans.
> 
> I have a $500 credit limit and I spend about $2000/month on it, of which $1400-1600 is paid off before the statement comes. I transfer money into it as I do transactions. The statements usually show balances of $300-$400, but sometimes they go over to about $700 and I get hit with the overage fee.
> 
> Am I hurting my credit a lot by doing this? I pay it in full as soon as the statement comes. It's not that I don't have the money to keep the balance lower, I just get careless and don't keep track of where it's at when the cycle nears the end. I really want a higher credit limit so I don't have to worry about this, but I haven't gotten any pre-approvals *



Yes, it absolutely hurts you. Anecdotal evidence is you should never use more than 35% of your credit available.

I would try for a highet limit, or reduce the amount you spend on your card.

You shoild also get at least 2 other sources of credit.

----------


## Dumbass17

> _Originally posted by MR2-3SGTE_ 
> *Because I pay off the balance as the transaction is made. 
> 
> For example, I buy something for $300, then deposit $300 into the card the same day (before the statement comes). Now my available credit is back up to $500, even though I've just spent $300. Now when the statement comes, my closing balance is only a couple hundred but on the actual statement it shows total monthly spending as something close to $2k.
> 
> From my understanding, it's only the closing balance that matters right?*



Ok, that's what I figured btut I couldn't be bothered to type and explain it all as my brain is in vacation mode  :Devil:  

I'm not sure how it works exactly...

----------


## Dumbass17

> _Originally posted by MR2-3SGTE_ 
> *Because I pay off the balance as the transaction is made. 
> 
> For example, I buy something for $300, then deposit $300 into the card the same day (before the statement comes). Now my available credit is back up to $500, even though I've just spent $300. Now when the statement comes, my closing balance is only a couple hundred but on the actual statement it shows total monthly spending as something close to $2k.
> 
> From my understanding, it's only the closing balance that matters right?*



Ok, that's what I figured btut I couldn't be bothered to type and explain it all as my brain is in vacation mode  :Devil:  

I'm not sure how it works exactly...

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by MR2-3SGTE_ 
> *Because I pay off the balance as the transaction is made. 
> 
> From my understanding, it's only the closing balance that matters right?*



Throughout the first few years of university (don't remember where I got this advice) I had credit cards owing ME money... I paid them before I used the card. Not sure how much that helped / hurt my score.

----------


## flipstah

Whee don't you just ask for an increase or pay by cash?

----------


## killramos

Good credit is about being reliable to pay back your loans. Nothing more nothing less. 

If I borrow 20k in my credit card in a month and pay it back when I get the bill does that make me unreliable to pay back my loans?

If I have a million dollar mortgage and pay my 5,000 a month payment each month for 5 years but ultimately still owe a ton of money does that make me unreliable to pay back my loans?

No. 

If I have 16 credit cards pay minimums on a ton of them every month and transfer the balances between them and open and close new cards regularly does that make me a risk?

Yup.

If I have no deminstrateable history of paying back money I have owed does that make me a risk?

Yup. 

It's not rocket science. All a credit score is is in algorithm devised by credit monitoring companies to quantify your risk of default as a numerical value. They market this analysis to potential lenders so they don't have to do it themselves. That's it. 

The algorithm isn't perfect and doesn't actually represent your credit worthiness. But it's a pretty good estimate and it's what banks want to use. 

It's mind boggling that this debate happens so often.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by MR2-3SGTE_ 
> *Because I pay off the balance as the transaction is made. 
> 
> For example, I buy something for $300, then deposit $300 into the card the same day (before the statement comes). Now my available credit is back up to $500, even though I've just spent $300. Now when the statement comes, my closing balance is only a couple hundred but on the actual statement it shows total monthly spending as something close to $2k.
> 
> From my understanding, it's only the closing balance that matters right?*



You should review your credit check, because your last statement is wrong. I remember I went over my credit for a purchase, paid it off right away (I did it for the points) and it showed up as the max beside the credit limit. I wish I still had a copy of that credit check...

Seems like a lot of unnecessary transactions lol.

----------


## D'z Nutz

I check my credit score once a year if I remember. I didn't think this was even possible.

I'm buying fur coats tomorrow.

----------


## Star1995

853, the funny thing is that every second month it goes up one point, then down one point the next month. It's been doing this every month for about a year. So I just started paying my CC bill every two weeks rather than every month, we'll see if that changes things.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I thought the only thing these sites actually did was install malware, key loggers, spam and viruses.
Aren't they a baby step up from "YOU'VE WON THE DAILY INTERNET PRIZE. CLICK HERE TO SPIN TO WIN!!!!!"
Is that not the case?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Wow, am I supposed to check more often? It's been years. . . . .

Edit, congrats on the perfect score, that's impressive. Only time I ever got a perfect score when when I got 100 on an IQ test. My mommy was so proud, she didn't think I could do it.

----------


## Thaco

I use Mogo, it works great, no spam, no malware, no bullshit, it reminds me the first of every month to go check it. 

Mine went up 74 points this month because i paid off a CC that was almost maxxed for years (capital one grandfathered card, prime+.5 way cheaper than any other type of borrowing)
Mine is at 847
Wife's is 842

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I check my credit score once a year if I remember. I didn't think this was even possible.
> 
> I'm buying fur coats tomorrow.



Don't forget different companies have different "scores". Whatever CIBC uses, they told me my rating was 860, but Equifax says 790.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Wow, am I supposed to check more often? It's been years. . . . .
> 
> Edit, congrats on the perfect score, that's impressive. Only time I ever got a perfect score when when I got 100 on an IQ test. My mommy was so proud, she didn't think I could do it.



A+ joke. I'd give you a rep point for that if I could. "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to ExtraSlow again."




> Mine went up 74 points this month because i paid off a CC that was almost maxxed for years (capital one grandfathered card, prime+.5 way cheaper than any other type of borrowing)



That's awesome man. That's gotta feel good.




> Don't forget different companies have different "scores". Whatever CIBC uses, they told me my rating was 860, but Equifax says 790.



Yes, I'm aware of that. When checking your credit history, you should be checking both TransUnion and Equifax to make sure both companies have things in order.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I have a link to check mine on RBC and it doesn't work because "the names are different" between my RBC account and Equifax (or whatever one it links to).
It's literally like the difference between Michael & Mike and they won't tell me my score. So I called and argued that they obviously know it's me because I have credit cards and accounts with both names that show on their records and both names are legal names but nope. Then I asked if I could run up all my "Mike" credit cards and skip out since obviously this person is so different. They say no but still won't give me a score.
Banks and everyone in the financial industry are here to help and it's unfair they have such a bad name...

----------


## msommers

I've used Borrowell to check my score -- I think they use Equifax iirc. Score is over 800, which is pretty good considering I have student loans to pay off now.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

Mogo, borrowel, and creditkarma. I use all 3 for shits and giggles.

My score dropped 70 points this month, because an old prepaid card (peoples trust) shut down their card program in November. Card officially terminated end of November, secured funds mailed back. Appears now not only as a closed account, but late payment as well. Report shows:
November: good
December: good
January: 60 day late.

 :Guns:

----------


## max_boost

Damn D’z. Mr. Perfect be proud of you man!

----------


## 16hypen3sp

845.

I have used Mogo, CreditKarma but the one I use the most is the RBC direct link in online banking.

All 3 of them show different numbers so it's all bullshit anyway.

----------


## JordanEG6

840 on Credit Karma for about a year now. 

Seems to be stuck there despite paying off my CC every month.  :dunno:

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

My friend who works for a major bank told me that those free checks are estimates at best, and that's why they don't impact your credit score when you use them. A 'real' credit check is supposedly different.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> My friend who works for a major bank told me that those free checks are estimates at best, and that's why they don't impact your credit score when you use them. A 'real' credit check is supposedly different.



Yes. I think they call it a "hard check" and those cause a small dip in your rating.

----------


## ercchry

> Yes. I think they call it a "hard check" and those cause a small dip in your rating.



A hard check is when a 3rd party pulls, these actually show up on the report.

----------


## Xtrema

> 840 on Credit Karma for about a year now. 
> 
> Seems to be stuck there despite paying off my CC every month.



Meh, I think they treat everyone above 650 the same.

----------


## ercchry

> Meh, I think they treat everyone above 650 the same.



Perks for certain mortgage products go up to about 720 (equifax)

----------


## MR2-3SGTE

https://www.moneysense.ca/save/credi...obsession/amp/

A good read. Credit scores are not a measure of how well off you are financially. It just means you're good at borrowing money and paying interest. Paying off your CC balances in full will actually decrease your score as oppose to making mininum payments. I stopped caring about it long ago

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> https://www.moneysense.ca/save/credi...obsession/amp/
> 
> A good read. Credit scores are not a measure of how well off you are financially. It just means you're good at borrowing money and paying interest. Paying off your CC balances in full will actually decrease your score as oppose to making mininum payments. I stopped caring about it long ago



I was told that paying off my CC in full helps. Anyone know for sure? 

I've never paid CC interest in my life and I have an almost perfect credit score, but I don't know how much that contributes to it.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> https://www.moneysense.ca/save/credi...obsession/amp/
> 
> A good read. Credit scores are not a measure of how well off you are financially. It just means you're good at borrowing money and paying interest. Paying off your CC balances in full will actually decrease your score as oppose to making mininum payments. I stopped caring about it long ago



If that's what you got from that article, then it's bullshit and there's no point in even reading it. Except for a couple occasions when I missed the payment by a day or two, I've always paid off my credit cards in full with no interest in the last 20+ years and I've always had a great credit score.

----------


## MR2-3SGTE

You misunderstood, paying in full does not impact you negatively, but paying less than full and carrying a balance results in a higher score, assuming all other factors remain the same. This is what I've been told by various bankers. Keep in mind that there are tons of factors involved so its not as simple as "I pay in full and I have a higher score than someone who doesn't". The point is not to chase your score. Just do what you think is financially wise

----------


## killramos

Credit scores are bogus. Switched my mortgage this summer which resulting in paying off my mortgage, but new mortgage hasnt hit the bureau yet (god knows why). 

Result? My credit score dropped by 40 points lol.

Good thing to check to make sure someone hasnt fucked your identity, but definitely not something worth losing sleep over.

----------


## tonytiger55

Credit score does not mean anything on its own. Its hufflepuffle. 
Its one of four factors if you need credit.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

I’ve never checked mine before today but I just did and it showed 864. I’m pretty happy with that.

----------


## max_boost

I would be happy if it was 888 but seeing how the only thing I need to borrow is a $300 entry level car lease payment, I"m sure even a 588 score will suffice haha

----------


## blairtruck

I got a 900 on kredit karma also

----------


## ee2k

Did ya'll sign up for the $19.99 per month product to get your credit score from Equifax?

The free version you have to fill out a form and fax/mail it!

----------


## Tik-Tok

I signed up for one month free, and then canceled as soon as I got my credit score.

----------


## ee2k

Did it only give you credit score or also credit history including recent checks, outstanding debt etc.

----------


## killramos

RBC gives you a free report every month with a banking package.

----------


## ee2k

I'll answer my own question. I googled "free trial equifax canada" and it took me to a page on their site with an offer for no payment for 30 days and then 19.99 per month thereafter. Required credit card info that it didn't charge so all good. 

It gave me a complete credit report including all accounts open and closed in last 6 years and all credit checks that have transpired during that time also. Records are accurate down to the month!

I had a bit of a scare today when dealing with my financial institution for their pull of the report from Equifax which was done last week, while redacted, showed numbers related to accounts that didn't match my knowledge of my finances: and I am pretty much on top of things. As it turns out, certain accounts types are reported differently, specifically charge cards that don't have a limit show the historical maximum balance you've ever had as the limit on the account. 

At any rate, excellent score, everything is good, and I see that HBC cards, no matter how long you have had them for, don't automatically close - yay for maintaining a long credit history.

It's also worth noting that Equifax uses the most vague of terms to talk about your credit history/score/report/algorithms. The same voodoo applies to your score. Case in point, my score actually went up a few points since last week despite a hard credit check at my financial institution. Go figure.

It's unfortunate that they charge $19.99 for this service. I am not paranoid enough to maintain a subscription, but would totally do it for under $5/month.

----------


## cam_wmh

I use the free BorroWell and RBC credit checks. I use it mostly to check on identify theft.

----------


## jwslam

> RBC gives you a free report every month with a banking package.






> I use the free BorroWell and RBC credit checks. I use it mostly to check on identify theft.



"Free"... As far as I know, RBC has no way to waive monthly account fees with minimum balance
It looks like you're forced to having your mortgage and investments with them to only get the mid-grade account fee waived

http://www.rbcroyalbank.com/products...ct-rebate.html

----------


## ExtraSlow

> "Free"... As far as I know, RBC has no way to waive monthly account fees with minimum balance



 Maybe "included with your fees" is a better way to say it. Just like the "free" cheques etc.

----------


## killramos

Pretty sure I was very clear with my statement as quoted.

Nothing is ever free.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Pretty sure I was very clear with my statement as quoted.
> 
> Nothing is ever free.



 I understood what you meant, but I clarified. 

Checked my score through RBC. 740. Says I have no mortgage, but it appears my Mortgage/HELOC combo is showing up in the regular credit account section. That's probably bringing me down a bit, as it's a big number. 

Also weird, it says it remembers credit inquiries for the last six years, but it's showing credit inquiries from 2004 and 2009. I don't understand that. 

And thirdly, seems they have a typo in my address. Does that matter? If I wanted it fixed I guess I'd chat with Transunion?

----------


## Xtrema

> I'll answer my own question. I googled "free trial equifax canada" and it took me to a page on their site with an offer for no payment for 30 days and then 19.99 per month thereafter. Required credit card info that it didn't charge so all good. 
> 
> It gave me a complete credit report including all accounts open and closed in last 6 years and all credit checks that have transpired during that time also. Records are accurate down to the month!
> 
> I had a bit of a scare today when dealing with my financial institution for their pull of the report from Equifax which was done last week, while redacted, showed numbers related to accounts that didn't match my knowledge of my finances: and I am pretty much on top of things. As it turns out, certain accounts types are reported differently, specifically charge cards that don't have a limit show the historical maximum balance you've ever had as the limit on the account. 
> 
> At any rate, excellent score, everything is good, and I see that HBC cards, no matter how long you have had them for, don't automatically close - yay for maintaining a long credit history.
> 
> It's also worth noting that Equifax uses the most vague of terms to talk about your credit history/score/report/algorithms. The same voodoo applies to your score. Case in point, my score actually went up a few points since last week despite a hard credit check at my financial institution. Go figure.
> ...



I used to subscribe to Equifax for I believe $100/year. Monthly alert e-mail and include ID theft insurance.

Then RBC have credit monitoring and ID theft insurance is already included in home owner policy and Equifax drop the ball on the hacks and shit. So I stopped paying them.

----------


## ee2k

Here's some fuckery. I signed up to Equifax's service. High score, as expected and as I saw it with my bank when I renewed a mortgage. I kept the subscription. My score went down by 130 points a month later, I received a notice to that effect. Re-pulled my credit report and yes, lowered by that much. And now some 10 days later, score went up by 150 to be even higher than before.

----------


## syb65

It’s a game to keep you interested. Like a “Facebook” kind of feeling.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

I’m still stuck at 864 on my quest to hit 900, but I have a question regarding credit checks? I just noticed Ford Credit Canada pulled a credit history check on me on March 4, 2017 which I believe I never authorized or requested in any way. Are there any legal ramifications if this is the case? Could this have affected my credit in any meaningful way?

----------


## A790

> Are there any legal ramifications if this is the case? Could this have affected my credit in any meaningful way?



lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

What damage have you suffered as a result of this? None.

----------


## firebane

> I’m still stuck at 864 on my quest to hit 900, but I have a question regarding credit checks? I just noticed Ford Credit Canada pulled a credit history check on me on March 4, 2017 which I believe I never authorized or requested in any way. Are there any legal ramifications if this is the case? Could this have affected my credit in any meaningful way?



Most likely a soft inquiry which has zero effect.

----------


## Masked Bandit

> Most likely a soft inquiry which has zero effect.



This. Soft hits don't impact your score in any way.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

> Mogo, borrowel, and creditkarma. I use all 3 for shits and giggles.
> 
> My score dropped 70 points this month, because an old prepaid card (peoples trust) shut down their card program in November. Card officially terminated end of November, secured funds mailed back. Appears now not only as a closed account, but late payment as well. Report shows:
> November: good
> December: good
> January: 60 day late.



The credit card company fixed their mistake BTW. Score back up to normal.

----------


## botox

878 on credit karma for me. I'd probably get a better score if I paid my bills on time. I never carry over balances but once in a while I'll forget and make a late payment. Does overpaying bills do anything? I do this sometimes if I know I'll be making some big purchases.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Hey, just looked at mine and there's some really ancient stuff in there. Like 2004. Is that stuff in there but doesn't matter, or what?

----------


## cam_wmh

> 878 on credit karma for me. I'd probably get a better score if I paid my bills on time. I never carry over balances but once in a while I'll forget and make a late payment. Does overpaying bills do anything? I do this sometimes if I know I'll be making some big purchases.



Yeah this is interesting. If I pay my internet bill a couple months late, do I get dinged? I choose NOT to go on auto-pay with them, because they've effed things in the past.

Is that ultimately hurting my credit score?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Also, how big of a deal is it to check the two or three credit reporting companies independently? Do they have different stuff?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Yeah this is interesting. If I pay my internet bill a couple months late, do I get dinged? I choose NOT to go on auto-pay with them, because they've effed things in the past.
> 
> Is that ultimately hurting my credit score?



Ummm... Yes.
That's kind of the definition of credit risk, isn't it? If you had two friends asking to borrow money from you. One always pays back "a couple months late" and the other always pays on time or early.
Which would you prefer to lend your money to?

----------


## arcticcat522

> Ummm... Yes.
> That's kind of the definition of credit risk, isn't it? If you had two friends asking to borrow money from you. I've always pays back "a couple months late" and the other always pays on time or early.
> Which would you prefer to lend your money to?



It will only matter if the company you pay late reports it to the credit bureau.

----------


## cam_wmh

> It will only matter if the company you pay late reports it to the credit bureau.



Thanks. Exactly, why I asked.

----------


## dj_rice

I just checked mine cause I got 2 free years due to the Capital One hack, and 900 score bitches. I need to start HELOC some stuff

----------


## 04Terminator

> Was at 850, got and paid off a car loan and dropped down to 832.



This is so typical. Similar happened to me when I paid of the mortgage and cars. Then all I had was CC, which I spend 30% of limit per month, then paid of completely. Credit score dropped.

- - - Updated - - -




> I just checked mine cause I got 2 free years due to the Capital One hack, and 900 score bitches. I need to start HELOC some stuff



That's an impressive score on a 850 scale.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> This is so typical. Similar happened to me when I paid of the mortgage and cars. Then all I had was CC, which I spend 30% of limit per month, then paid of completely. Credit score dropped.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> That's an impressive score on a 850 scale.



Capitol One's credit checks go up to 900, to make their customers feel better about themselves.

https://www.capitalone.ca/help/credit-score/

----------


## killramos

Credit checks are so bogus, the number is a such a waste of peoples time to pursue. Its just a tool for lenders to not have to do any real DD when lending.

Only thing running a credit report is good for is checking for extra accounts due to identity theft etc.

My mortgage doesnt even show up on my credit report lol, been ~18months since I switched.

----------


## arcticcat522

I have a mortgage through London Life and it isn't on any credit report. Have another one through First National, it is on it. Have had both for over 4 years. The one that doesn't report is larger.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I have a mortgage through London Life and it isn't on any credit report. Have another one through First National, it is on it. Have had both for over 4 years. The one that doesn't report is larger.



If you went delinquent, it would report eventually I'm certain.

----------


## Buster

I didn't realize that people set goals on the credit scores.

Fascinating.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I didn't realize that people set goals on the credit scores.
> 
> Fascinating.



My goal is to stay above 600 and I'm totally doing it. Go me!

----------


## ercchry

720+ is all you really need... unless you have a partner with good credit, then you can piggyback in their apps with as low as 600-640

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

And, surprise!
These scores from CLICK ME NOW sites are horse shit.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/mar...core-1.5314868

----------


## firebane

> And, surprise!
> These scores from CLICK ME NOW sites are horse shit.
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/mar...core-1.5314868



This quote sums it up quite well...




> From Agarwal's perspective, the credit companies are simply using the scoring system as a marketing tool.



The only good thing about a credit check is to ensure nothing fraudulent has hit your name.

----------


## Misterman

> This quote sums it up quite well...
> 
> 
> 
> The only good thing about a credit check is to ensure nothing fraudulent has hit your name.



People can question the scores validity all they want. At the end of the day it's the number the bank uses to determine if they'll give you money or not. So it's pretty important for most people.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> People can question the scores validity all they want. At the end of the day it's the number the bank uses to determine if they'll give you money or not. So it's pretty important for most people.



Small changes in your credit score are meaningless. The difference between 650 and 699 is ZERO.

----------


## Misterman

> Small changes in your credit score are meaningless. The difference between 650 and 699 is ZERO.



6 of one, half a dozen of the other. 650 to 699 or vice versa mean nothing. However 699 to 749 or vice versa is huge! Drop below 700 and you're dogshit to the bank.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm dogshit to them anyway, but maybe that's because I don't need much from them.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> People can question the scores validity all they want. At the end of the day it's the number the bank uses to determine if they'll give you money or not. So it's pretty important for most people.



Did you read the article? The scoers consumers get in Canada are not the scores that banks use. Canadians cannot get access to the scores that lenders use.

----------


## ercchry

> Small changes in your credit score are meaningless. The difference between 650 and 699 is ZERO.



Mmm... 680 is important

----------


## Misterman

> Did you read the article? The scoers consumers get in Canada are not the scores that banks use. Canadians cannot get access to the scores that lenders use.



Well Scotiabank disagrees with you. They use the Transunion score, which is the same thing you get yourself from using CreditKarma. I couldn't comment on other banks and what they use.

----------


## ercchry

> Well Scotiabank disagrees with you. They use the Transunion score, which is the same thing you get yourself from using CreditKarma. I couldn't comment on other banks and what they use.



Scotia might report to and pull trans union... but they actually have their own in house scoring to make credit decisions. Probably one of the most flexible A lenders in that regards

----------


## flipstah

Speaking of TransUnion...

https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/tra...each-1.5315488

----------


## Misterman

> Scotia might report to and pull trans union... but they actually have their own in house scoring to make credit decisions. Probably one of the most flexible A lenders in that regards



My experience most certainly does not reflect that. But can agree to disagree.

----------


## ercchry

> My experience most certainly does not reflect that. But can agree to disagree.



I’m speaking from mortgages... no clue how they do their unsecured lending

----------


## Misterman

> I’m speaking from mortgages... no clue how they do their unsecured lending



They could very well have some different system in place purely for mortgages.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

I have a mortgage and line of credit through Scotia, when I was going through the line of credit setup they did a check and the rep showed me my letter grade as the score they used.

----------


## killramos

Based on my experiences with Scotiabank, they probably had to move to an A B C system because 3 digit numbers were likely too complex for their employees to comprehend.

----------


## Buster

> Based on my experiences with Scotiabank, they probably had to move to an A B C system because 3 digit numbers were likely too complex for their employees to comprehend.



Canadian banks are not filled with brainiacs. They are filled with pseudo-governmental bureaucrats and algorithm readers. Canadian banks only competence is rent seeking. Otherwise they're pretty pathetic.

----------


## BensonTT

Hey guys my credit score is stuck at 787 for like 6 months now! I want to boost it to at least 790! Any tips or tricks? Lol

----------


## ercchry

> Hey guys my credit score is stuck at 787 for like 6 months now! I want to boost it to at least 790! Any tips or tricks? Lol



Raise your credit limits, lower any balances

----------


## ExtraSlow

Why 790?

----------


## BensonTT

> Why 790?



According to BMO, it’s the next tier up lol

- - - Updated - - -




> Raise your credit limits, lower any balances



Thank you

----------


## killramos

To what end…

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> To what end



Up their end...
LoL!

----------


## ExtraSlow

I hear 804 is the real meaningful target. It's all supermodels and cocaine from there on.

----------


## Tik-Tok

I'm at 849. How do I get to 850 for the super elite space hotel hookers and cocaine?

----------


## Team_Mclaren

honestly, once it's over 700 or even 650, no one gives a shit

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I thought all these blinking ads for this were about as real as "_Casinos in Cochrane HATE it when you do this, but they can't stop you!!!¹!1!!¡_" bullshit.

How can a person actually "check their score" without downloading a wallpaper gif of Rosie O'Donnell wiping her ass??

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I thought all these blinking ads for this were about as real as "_Casinos in Cochrane HATE it when you do this, but they can't stop you!!!¹!1!!¡_" bullshit.
> 
> How can a person actually "check their score" without downloading a wallpaper gif of Rosie O'Donnell wiping her ass??



Give me $20 and I'll tell you your TikTok Street Credit score.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Give me $20 and I'll tell you your TikTok Street Credit score.



Meet in Red Deer.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Meet in Red Deer.



Your score just went down 10 points. 

Please purchase optional Credit Protection to keep this from occurring again. Only $5.99/month

----------


## ercchry

> honestly, once it's over 700 or even 650, no one gives a shit



700, yes. Can’t take advantage of all that sweet new home equity till a minimum of 680 for a prime (A lender) refinance

----------


## arcticcat522

> I hear 804 is the real meaningful target. It's all supermodels and cocaine from there on.



863 here.....can confirm

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Only poor people have to worry about their credit rating.

----------


## ZenOps

But the bigger question is: What is your China social credit score.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> But the bigger question is: What is your China social credit score.



Mine must be fantastic, since they named their most popular app after me.

----------


## haggis88

Pretty sure my credit score is below 500  :ROFL!:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Weird. The free credit score checking thing through RBC has never worked for me, but since CIBC took over the Costco credit card, I decided to take their free $20 for downloading their shitty app. It turns out it has a free score checking thing that I trust more than the clickbait shit I usually see on Grindr Sophisticated Gentlemen's Quarterly Website.

They put me at 843 (out of 900) based on whatever #facts they have. I thought I'd be lower because I don't think I've ever paid interest on a card and I never come close to reaching the crazy limits they set.

Hang on while I go find someone else's food to post with my screen shot to complete my thinly veiled brag!

----------


## flipstah

> But the bigger question is: What is your China social credit score.



Ooof different story

----------


## ianmcc

Checked on the CIBC app since my kid told me about it being offered. Never really thought about the score ever until now. But got me thinking....849 FWIW.

----------

